# Sharp 65DR650 HDMI Port not working



## TheatreGeek (Jan 16, 2006)

Hello again, forum!

Earlier today, I was watching a couple movies on my PS3 which is hooked up to an Iogear HDMI splitter. I later come downstairs to find that none of the HDMI inputs are working. This TV only has one HDMI input built in so we bought the splitter, so I tried to plug in cords directly to the TV. Our Comcast box, PS3, and Roku box all did not give off any signal. However, our DVD player, which is plugged into AV1, came through perfectly. What is going on with our HDMI port?

-Brett

PS: We get a little sound from our Roku box, but other than that no sound or video from anything else.

EDIT: We got an email back from Sharp Electronics, and they told us to unplug and plug back in the TV. We did so, and our Roku box worked fine when plugged directly into the TV, but now it doesn't anymore (green screen, some audio). For a while, we also got video AND audio from our Comcast box (when plugged directly into the TV), but after about 3 seconds, the video goes out. We are completely stumped and any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Suggest its the HDMI cable. Try a different one.

Also, try unplugging the TV for 30 minutes and holding the power button in for 30 sec during that 30 minutes (assuming your TV has a power button).


----------



## TheatreGeek (Jan 16, 2006)

Both of those options were attempted and neither were successful :/


----------



## TheatreGeek (Jan 16, 2006)

Alright, so we've decided that our HDMI port is busted somehow. But now, we can't get our Comcast box to have sound. We plugged in a normal RGB cable to the box and directly into the TV, and we get a really great picture, but no sound. This might be an easier fix for everyone


----------



## TheatreGeek (Jan 16, 2006)

Sorry for the triple post.

Scratch what I just said, we're using a red blue green RCA cable. It's plugged into Component 1. HD picture, no sound.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

The Red/Green/Blue is video only. You need to run a set of cable from the red/white "Audio Out" to the corresponding "Audio In" on the TV.


----------



## TheatreGeek (Jan 16, 2006)

I connected a white and red RCA cable from the back of the Comcast box to the white and red plugs directly next to where the red blue green RCA cable is in the tv (all inside a box labeled Component 1), and unfortunately still no sound.


----------

